#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Уточнение телефона д-ра Намгьяла Кусара

## Нико

89032726591

----------


## Тензин Таши

> 89032726591


Рискуете :Smilie:   Щас д-р. Асадулин как задаст вопросик :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (07.08.2014), Нико (07.08.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Зачем задавать вопросы, когда вся чушь высказана ранее:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23897
Очень болезненно отношусь, когда дилетанты пытаются рассуждать о Каноне.

----------


## Нико

Тема закрыта для дилетантов.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (07.08.2014)

----------

